# OKLAHOMA CITY | Projects & Construction



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

Beautiful city!


----------



## dmoor82 (Jul 7, 2009)

Here is a newer,but still outdated rundown of most of the dt core development going on in OKC.There has been new announcements on hotels and residential lately also!This link is from OKCTalk http://www.okctalk.com/showwiki.php?title=Summary+of+Downtown+Projects


----------



## plutonicpanda (Oct 2, 2016)

I'll start updating this thread off and on.

I wanted to post some images but it's telling me I have to have 10 posts or more which is weird but whatever. I guess I'll find some projects to critique in the mean time.


----------

